# My frog collection



## Fuzzypants (Mar 23, 2010)

figured I'd share some of my frogs I have..I have another pacman, 2 white tree frogs, 4 green tree frogs and a grey tree frog that arent pictured the rest is below....

Pacman





Pacman





Pacman





Tomato Frog





Pacman Frog





Red Legged Walking Frog (not that you could tell lol)





Pacman Frog





Pacman Frog





Golden Tree Frog





Tomato Frog (almost adult)


----------



## Fuzzypants (Mar 23, 2010)

Pacman


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2010)

Neat little critters.


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2010)

Always liked the pacman frogs.


----------



## Fuzzypants (Mar 23, 2010)

as you can see rick they are pretty much my favorite lol..cant go wrong with something that grows up to 8 inches and can eat whole mice.


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 23, 2010)

Rick said:


> Always liked the pacman frogs.


+1!

Everytime I enter a pet store and see one I have to use every bit of self control not to walk away with the little guy


----------



## Fuzzypants (Mar 23, 2010)

thankfully most stores around here don't carry them or if they do they're outrageously priced (60 and up) so I just go to the reptile shows and peak around the tables then purchase a few. They get quite addicting cause now they're all types of colors and patterns so you really just can't have 1 because well this one might not have all dots on it instead of just lines like most of them do. Or this one might have a lot of red tones instead of the usual brown. Genetics is a beautiful thing with these guys.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool frogs! I love the spotted pacman. I had no idea they grow up to 8 inches, that's huge!


----------

